# Blood test / Chest xray for visa



## Andy.C (Nov 17, 2010)

Good evening all,

I have accepted a job and will be starting early next year. As part of my visa application, I am going to undertake the standard blood tests. When I undertake the blood test, are they screening me for traces of illegal drugs in my system or is it really just checking for foreign diseases? 

In a few weeks time I am heading to Holland to visit my sister who works in Rotterdam. When I'm there I enjoy smoking a small amount of Marijuana with her and her friends which is great fun when I'm there, but not something I do in the UK where it is illegal.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

as far as I have ever been told its HIV/TB and one of the Heps (unless you are a childcare worker/nanny then it is all of the heps and pregnancy)


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You should stop smoking as soon as possible to get used to it. Here you cannot even dream of having pot and if you do... you will face prison and deportation.


----------



## Merapi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Andy,

I am also being requested to complete a full pre-employment med c/u. In addition to standard items such as infection deseases the company also is requiring urine drug screen for the following items:

1. Amphetamine
2. Cocaine
3. Morphine
4. Phencyclidine
5. Benzodiazephine
6. Cannabinoids
7. Methamphetamine
8. Heroin
9 Codeine

You may want to see a doctor to discuss your specific situation before taking urine drug screen test.


----------



## Andy.C (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello all and thank you for responses!

Merapi, from what I am aware it is not a full drug test but just a chest xray and blood test, I do not believe I have to provide a urine sample. However, if they wished to test my blood and find traces of illegal substances, that is considered possession which is punishable with a jail sentence. I have also recently taken medically prescribed Codine for a ligament injury which is again illegal there as you mentioned. 

Canuck_Sens, rest assured, I am not a chain smoking pot head looking score drugs in Dubai. I do not smoke in the UK where (despite the amount of people who do smoke marijuana) is still a class B drug. How ever, when I am in Holland, where it is legal, I usually have a quiet smoke in friends houses as a social activity. 

Thank you again for your responses 

Andy


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Andy.C said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> I have accepted a job and will be starting early next year. As part of my visa application, I am going to undertake the standard blood tests. When I undertake the blood test, are they screening me for traces of illegal drugs in my system or is it really just checking for foreign diseases?
> 
> In a few weeks time I am heading to Holland to visit my sister who works in Rotterdam. When I'm there I enjoy smoking a small amount of Marijuana with her and her friends which is great fun when I'm there, but not something I do in the UK where it is illegal.


I had my medical this week, very simple xray and blood test to test for TB and Hiv/Hep C / B results back in two days.Wouldn't worry too much all just standard stuff.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> I had my medical this week, very simple xray and blood test to test for TB and Hiv/Hep C / B results back in two days.Wouldn't worry too much all just standard stuff.


I had mine done the past week as well. Just as said above, very simple tests, though i had to wait for 1 and a half hour to get my turn  I guess because it was a thursday. Anyways, it's nothing to worry about in my opinion.

Good luck


----------

